

Wiki Growth over Time as a Force-Directed Network Layout - Gibbon
http://infosthetics.com/archives/2009/09/wiki_growth_over_time_as_force-directed_network_layout.html

======
MrMatt
Annoying that the video ended just as something interesting seemed to happen!

